
Why Hackers Must Welcome Social Justice Advocates - kawera
https://medium.com/@coralineada/why-hackers-must-welcome-social-justice-advocates-1f8d7e216b00#.nv8s2ka1m
======
ferrari8608
I really don't understand what point the author of this article is trying to
make. Is it that diversity in self identification amongst open source
collaborators is an overall good thing and there should be more of that?

------
analognoise
I'm actually dumber for having read that, and I advise everyone else to
protect your neurons.

